# Looking to order after 5 plus years. Questions.



## tony8404 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello everyone,

 I have not ordered seeds in about 5 years if not longer (moved since then too).

 The only place I ever purchased seeds from was The Doc. I received them with no problem. 

 Only thing was I still did not have enough experience and failed those grows. Since then I have had a few good runs for just myself and getting sick of just regular dirt weed. 

 I am not sure if going through the same place I did years ago is still a safe place since I do not see it in any recent threads. Not to mention I am in Illinois and heard it has gotten tight to have it sent in, correct? 

 Is it better to order inside the states and pay the high price? If not or even if it still is safe to go to certain sites. which sites are good for IL?

 Any other information would be greatly appreciated! 

 Thanks!


----------



## sawhse (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey tony! I have been ordering from attitude seed bank and have never had any issues. There are a couple of others but I like the stealth and timely shipping from them. Hope that helps.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2014)

Singleseedcentre.com  is a good one.

Mandalaseeds.com

Attitudeseedbank.com

I have used all of the above with no problem.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2014)

I also order from Hemp Depot which is in Canada.  They are getting a whole lot more breeders selling there, so you have quite a selection.


----------



## kaotik (Mar 31, 2014)

http://www.cannabisseedauction.com/
doc bob is the man at shipping. i see him get seeds many places others wont even try.
love this site so much. i'm not even a big spender there but he gladly helped me out when i was looking for CBD strains.
 unfortunately not a very large selection (kinda gotta keep en eye out and jump on the big drops) but some very quality breeders (in product and character)

fast shipping too. always arrives sooner than anticipated.


----------

